# Tort figurines



## robopetz (Mar 31, 2017)

Seen these at our local plant nursery


----------



## robopetz (Mar 31, 2017)

Seen these at our local plant nursery


----------



## Pearly (Mar 31, 2017)

robopetz said:


> View attachment 203625
> 
> 
> Seen these at our local plant nursery


Very cute! And little pricey! I have seen some like that as well. Had my eyes on a big one made out of concrete, that one of my nurseries sells but it's like 85$! Too much! Tjmaxx/Marshalls/Ross often have cute tortoise deco stuff that's much more reasonable. I already got few. I think you may have started a fun thread I'll take pics of tortoise garden ornaments later. Anybody else??? What have you guys found?


----------



## Gus. (Apr 16, 2017)

Those are cute but a little pricey. Should be $5.


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 16, 2017)

I found a statue that I LOVED at a place called Francesca's, but it was *on sale* for $99. What?! May as well get a real tort for that price. Anyways, here are a few of my "statues".


----------



## Tippiethetortoise (Apr 17, 2017)

I got a large one like the one you posted, but I painted it Sulcata colors and it is now my yard art  not sure what the price is, my dad bought it for me


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 17, 2017)

Tippiethetortoise said:


> I got a large one like the one you posted, but I painted it Sulcata colors and it is now my yard art  not sure what the price is, my dad bought it for me


 Can we see a picture??


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 17, 2017)

I have quite a few tort figurines, but I like my plush tortoise best. 
One for the garden would be nice, but all I've seen so far were either ugly or too expensive. Maybe I'll make one from soapstone.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 17, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> I found a statue that I LOVED at a place called Francesca's, but it was *on sale* for $99. What?! May as well get a real tort for that price. Anyways, here are a few of my "statues".
> View attachment 205019


Love the teal one!!!! Love them all really!


----------



## Tippiethetortoise (Apr 17, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Can we see a picture??


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> I found a statue that I LOVED at a place called Francesca's, but it was *on sale* for $99. What?! May as well get a real tort for that price. Anyways, here are a few of my "statues".
> View attachment 205019


Wait a minute. That last one to the right looks very familiar.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2017)

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 205102



NICE JOB!!!


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 17, 2017)

Tippiethetortoise said:


> View attachment 205102


Cool!!!! That's really neat!!! Paint me a Russian!


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 17, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Love the teal one!!!! Love them all really!


I got the teal one at TJ Maxx, if you have those where you live.  It has a smell-good thing inside.


----------



## Tippiethetortoise (Apr 17, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Cool!!!! That's really neat!!! Paint me a Russian!


Gladly! I love painting!


----------



## Shaif (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## GingerLove (Apr 18, 2017)

Shaif said:


> View attachment 205110


That's so cool!!! I want one!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 18, 2017)

Shaif said:


> View attachment 205110


Is that from the Bellagio in Las Vegas?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 18, 2017)

Shaif said:


> View attachment 205110


This is THE ONE!!!! I want!!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 18, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> I got the teal one at TJ Maxx, if you have those where you live.  It has a smell-good thing inside.


I've seen those "smell good" animals at out TJ's but never a tortoise... will be on a hunt now


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 18, 2017)

Pearly said:


> I've seen those "smell good" animals at out TJ's but never a tortoise... will be on a hunt now


Yeah, it's usually elephants for some reason. Maybe elephants are known for smelling better than tortoises??


----------



## Shaif (Apr 18, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that from the Bellagio in Las Vegas?



Yep! I was there last weekend and took a million pics of it! It's so awesome!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 18, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Yeah, it's usually elephants for some reason. Maybe elephants are known for smelling better than tortoises??


Lol!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2017)

Shaif said:


> Yep! I was there last weekend and took a million pics of it! It's so awesome!


I got married there.


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 19, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got married there.


AWWWW!!!!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 19, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got married there.


How sweet, Ed!!!! Did you guys have pictures taken with that giant tortoise?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2017)

Pearly said:


> How sweet, Ed!!!! Did you guys have pictures taken with that giant tortoise?


No. We got married in Vegas, but at the Luxor.
I'll see if I can dig out some photos soon.
As bad as my memory is I still remembered the tortoise and the butterflies at the Bellagio.
We've been back three other times and each time there are new casinos and new things to see.
People don't seem to know how much there is to do around there and not far away. We snow mobiled last time. Less than an hour away, there's snow! The trip before that we fished in lake Mead and river rafted. And before that we rode ATVs in the desert and rode horses and a helicopter into the grand canyon. We did very little gambling, but I love the BLUE MAN group. And they were still at the Luxor the year we married. (They recently came back) So we always book a few shows.
What a great place.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 19, 2017)

My front yard has a tortoise  I love it!




It was my goodbye/going away present from my CTTC chapter.


----------



## GingerLove (Apr 19, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> My front yard has a tortoise  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 205241
> 
> ...


So cute!!! For a second I thought you might be my neighbor!!! I have two neighbors with tortoise statues out front, but I don't live in Oregon.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 19, 2017)

My grandmother's stool. 5 generations of my family has used it now.


----------



## teresaf (Apr 19, 2017)

My outside guys.


----------



## Shaif (Apr 19, 2017)

teresaf said:


> My grandmother's stool. 5 generations of my family has used it now.



Ha! As a doctor, the word "stool" has another meaning to me. I like yours much better!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 19, 2017)

Shaif said:


> View attachment 205110



I have that pic too! We went there for the buffet! It was so good!!!


----------



## TriterTortoise (Apr 21, 2017)

TORTS ARE MA SPIRIT ANIMALS


----------

